# Hatch Roof Rack Options?



## viper3k (Jul 18, 2018)

I am looking for roof rack options. It looks like yakima makes a unit but I can't find any pictures of one installed. Anyone have any experience with these?


I also read elsewhere on this forum that GM now offers a roof rack for the hatchbacks. However I have been unable to locate it online. 


Really, any roof rack experience on the hatch is appreciated. 


Thanks!


----------



## Ncfutrell (Feb 20, 2018)

I, too, have been looking around at roof rack options. I saw the Yakima, rhino also carries something for our cars as well.

My problem is height. 

I want a low profile roof rack. Not one sticking 6 to 8 inches above my roof. So I'd like to see some install pics as well, and the measured height from roof to crossbar.


----------

